# 2006 NBA Draft



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

What positions do we need in this year's draft?

Select two options:
20th pick-Position and player
29th pick-Position and player


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I went with PG and Center. We need a solid back up for either Steph because or Francis, I believe or hope Francis will be gone at least. Lastly, we need a center because I hope either we get rid of Jerome James to a sucker GM or he just disappears off the face of the earth like he did this past season.

Edit: I forgot all about Nate Robinson, so as for the PG position I don't know if we should even go there. At this point, I really don't care we are pretty deep we just need the right chemistry going.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i hope is for a pg w/ 2 guard size and a guy who plays both power spots in the post .

basically mardy collins and josh boone.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

PF and a PG....... I do not want reggie evans while we can get a smaller contract, and we also need a backup for marbury and francis, like kitty said. Robinson isnt a true PG because he is a shooter, and doesnt drive the lane as mush as a real PG Robinson cannot playmake like steph, and so therefore i would draft a PG, and big men so we dont add to our salary with reggie evans


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

PG's: Rondo, Rodriguez, Collins, Farmar
- It seems M. Williams will be gone already, Lowry doesn't impress me (too small)
C/PF's: Sene, Boone
- Not too much else seemingly available when the Knicks pick. I really don't think Armstrong is going to be good, and I don't know much about this Freeland guy who is starting to show up on people's mocks.

Other options: Brown, S.Williams, Ager, Sefolosha
- If we want to take a shot at some athletic types.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

If Brown stays than we would need to get another SF because he doesn't want Q-Rich playing SF. We don't need any PF's because we already have four of them. Frye the starter, Lee the backup (He's a PF...no matter how much Larry Brown wants to make him a SF...he's always gonna be a PF), Mo Taylor, Malik Rose. Mo Taylor is a Free Agent at the end of the 06-07 season and so is Jalen Rose. I don't think we need a PF but we do need a SF,PG,C if Brown stays the coach. For PG if Brown stays we'll get Rajon Rondo or Jordan Farmar. For the 29th pick we'll get either Boone or a SF that is Larry Brown type. We need to trade either Q-Rich or JC cuz they are too good for one of them to be on the bench. Only if Brown is the coach cuz he doesn't want Q at SF and hes not a SG no matter what. Brown just likes changing players positions I guess. Lee is a PF, Q is a SF, JC is a SG, Marbury is a PG. I say we just get rid of Brown and our team could be better with...
Marbury
Crawford
Richardson
Frye
Curry
Trade Francis and all the crap PF's. Get rid of Jerome James. We get Saer Sene and for the 29 we get best player available.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Sergio Rodriguez Videos:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Eahe1ixrQmM&search=Sergio rodriguez
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TPuDjcOVyYs&search=Sergio rodriguez
http://youtube.com/watch?v=C3_34K0JanA&search=Sergio rodriguez
http://youtube.com/watch?v=evn4zYspACE&search=Sergio rodriguez


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Sg/pf


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i hope is for a pg w/ 2 guard size and a guy who plays both power spots in the post .
> 
> basically mardy collins and josh boone.


mardy collins and sear sene, screw josh boone. I know we need a shot blocker but I think Sene will not only provide us with that, but a whole lot more.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Saer Sene was promised by the Bulls at 16. We'd have to trade up to get Sene. I don't see us doing this because we're not as desperate for a C as much as the Bulls are. And I don't see a possible trade to move up above pick 16 anyways.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> mardy collins and sear sene, screw josh boone. I know we need a shot blocker but I think Sene will not only provide us with that, but a whole lot more.


sene wont be there when the knicks draft.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> sene wont be there when the knicks draft.


Ums, how about Stephon and Jerome for Minny's players and a #6 draft pick?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

to get who , sene ?

he is not nearly worth it, supposedly he has a promise from the bulls at 16 and the jazz might take him at 14.

if sene was seen as a future star he would be getting drafted in the top 3-4 , teams dont see him as the next dalembert , they see him as the next diop or steven hunter.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Forget position...*

Draft the best players available....always. History has shown that picking based on needs is a recipe for failure unless the talent is equal. Sam Bowie over MJ because the Blazers needed a center is a perfect example. If no one is there that will improve us, trade the pick or package it to get someone that will, or for a future pick(s). 

Sene is projected that low because he is very raw. He has only been playing a few years but he has amazing physical tools. Since no one knows how far he can develop these, he is considered a project. Could be Mutombo, could be Benoit Benjamin. If we are going to take a chance on potential, why not take a chance on a guy with a high ceiling? Mardi is a it slow and not very dynamic. The new trend is very fast PGs that are able to force tempo and create mismatches. He does not seem to fit. Our need is really a dynamic PG who also plays defense, a SF with star potential, and a backup 4/5. I would love to give JC more time at PG and draft a SG with size, athleticism, and a smooth stroke.

One final question: How can anyone be sure that Lee can't play SF? He played short minutes on a team with a rotating lineup and still impressed with his ability to improve his range. The man shot 60% and at one time was shooting over 70% while taking a number of corner jumpers. He is extremely athletic, a gifted passer for his size, and a ferocious rebounder. Giving up on him as a SF would be a huge mistake until he has proven he can't do it. Defense will be his downfall, if he has one.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Forget position...*



alphadog said:


> Draft the best players available....always. History has shown that picking based on needs is a recipe for failure unless the talent is equal. Sam Bowie over MJ because the Blazers needed a center is a perfect example. If no one is there that will improve us, trade the pick or package it to get someone that will, or for a future pick(s).
> 
> Sene is projected that low because he is very raw. He has only been playing a few years but he has amazing physical tools. Since no one knows how far he can develop these, he is considered a project. Could be Mutombo, could be Benoit Benjamin. If we are going to take a chance on potential, why not take a chance on a guy with a high ceiling? Mardi is a it slow and not very dynamic. The new trend is very fast PGs that are able to force tempo and create mismatches. He does not seem to fit. Our need is really a dynamic PG who also plays defense, a SF with star potential, and a backup 4/5. I would love to give JC more time at PG and draft a SG with size, athleticism, and a smooth stroke.
> 
> One final question: How can anyone be sure that Lee can't play SF? He played short minutes on a team with a rotating lineup and still impressed with his ability to improve his range. The man shot 60% and at one time was shooting over 70% while taking a number of corner jumpers. He is extremely athletic, a gifted passer for his size, and a ferocious rebounder. Giving up on him as a SF would be a huge mistake until he has proven he can't do it. Defense will be his downfall, if he has one.


Lol, I remember David at one game taking a corner jumper and it hit the side of the backboard. :clap: But anyways, I hope we draft Mardy, because it seems reasonable. He may not have that speed, but Larry doesn't run an uptempo offense anyways. And I don't think we need a superstar, this guy (at least not now) isn't a prolific scorer, BUT he looks like a hard worker and will strive to succeed, along with that if we draft him, he'll provide us with some immediate hustling and defense, something which we lacked all last year.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*So he hit the side...*

Almost all players do at some point. At least he has an excuse.....he is trying to learn to be a SF on offense. I believe in him. As I said, the guy shot very well for an extended time. I also think it would be a mistake to build this team around LB. Even if he remains next year, he won't be a long term coach.....we know that. Besides, what makes you think he wouldn't love a guy like Nash....or Kidd...or CP3? I think he would take any of them. He is also on record as saying he loves to fast break BUT his team must play defense and rebound first. We didn't so he made the Knicks slow it down to have a chance at getting set on defense after the made or missed shots.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Forget position...*



alphadog said:


> Draft the best players available....always. History has shown that picking based on needs is a recipe for failure unless the talent is equal. Sam Bowie over MJ because the Blazers needed a center is a perfect example. If no one is there that will improve us, trade the pick or package it to get someone that will, or for a future pick(s).
> 
> Sene is projected that low because he is very raw. He has only been playing a few years but he has amazing physical tools. Since no one knows how far he can develop these, he is considered a project. Could be Mutombo, could be Benoit Benjamin. If we are going to take a chance on potential, why not take a chance on a guy with a high ceiling? Mardi is a it slow and not very dynamic. The new trend is very fast PGs that are able to force tempo and create mismatches. He does not seem to fit. Our need is really a dynamic PG who also plays defense, a SF with star potential, and a backup 4/5. I would love to give JC more time at PG and draft a SG with size, athleticism, and a smooth stroke.
> 
> One final question: How can anyone be sure that Lee can't play SF? He played short minutes on a team with a rotating lineup and still impressed with his ability to improve his range. The man shot 60% and at one time was shooting over 70% while taking a number of corner jumpers. He is extremely athletic, a gifted passer for his size, and a ferocious rebounder. Giving up on him as a SF would be a huge mistake until he has proven he can't do it. Defense will be his downfall, if he has one.


i look at sene like i do a high schooler to me he is on that level of rawness , so i take him on basica attributes as i assume most scouts and GM's do .

for some reason scouts and GM's look at him and see mid 1st rounder where as a guy coming out of highschool like tyson chandler they thought enough of for him to be high lotto.

scouts can make mistakes but basically no one sees this guy as a franchise talent but moreso dalembert at his best and steven hunter most likely and dont want to take 3 years developing him to find out that he is steven hunter.

as for lee i say he is 4 who can slide to 3 on occasion but will never be a true 3 because he isn't quick enough and doesn't handle the ball well enough to match his "4" skills of rebounding and post game....until proven otherwise he is 4 who is being squeezed into a 3.

as for mardy trends come and go but quality players tend to last no matter what the trends are and if a team is stocked at a position unless that player is good enough that his team trades guys at his position so he can play his talent is wasted and he doesn't develop for them anyway.

good drafters can draft for need and get guys who fit their system so they can play and develop...its the bad ones who pass up better players who would have made a better impact. IT has shown with his drafting history he tends to get the best player at a chosen position in almost every draft he picks in...although its not always the best player available .


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Don't disagree with most..*

of what you say but Chandler had been playing for far more than 3 years when drafted. Sene has played for a total of 3 years at this point. Big difference in game knowledge and skill level development. Mardi Collins just does not look special at all. No real standout abilities. My guess is NBA journeyman.


----------

